# PID Tuning of Ovaltine's Segway Clone



## Ragothaman (Jan 3, 2017)

Dear Mr. Ovaltine, my sincere thanks for this real great project with options to use multiple Hardware combinations. 

I have a doubt on PID tuning of the "Segway Clone":

In the Manual Mode, the P and D is fixed by Pots connected to A0 and A2. 

In the other Mode do we have to enter any P, I, D value in the sketch or is it auto tuned by the program itself in the "RUN" mode. 

Is it explained any where in the forum? 

If so give me any reference or link please, if not I request your reply.


----------

